# Cherry sawing



## Mizer (Aug 1, 2012)

Sawing some Black Cherry
[attachment=8542]
[attachment=8541]
[attachment=8540]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2012)

Very cool! I like to see pics of guys milling. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 1, 2012)

Those are funny looking turning blanks...


----------



## gvwp (Aug 2, 2012)

Thats some good looking Cherry. We milled Cherry this morning as well. The logs were cut about a year ago. Looks like your Cherry has been cut awhile too. Its been so dry here lately that the logs are getting dried out a bit. Lots of dry dust. Are you cutting all this into 4/4?


----------



## Mizer (Aug 2, 2012)

gvwp said:


> Thats some good looking Cherry. We milled Cherry this morning as well. The logs were cut about a year ago. Looks like your Cherry has been cut awhile too. Its been so dry here lately that the logs are getting dried out a bit. Lots of dry dust. Are you cutting all this into 4/4?


This was a tree that blew down about a year ago(?) along side a creek. The sapwood was kind of dotey. It made three logs and I sawed a little of everything out of them. The butt log was sawed into 2" flitches that will be used as shelves in a kitchen in the new house that the land owners are building. There was also some maple, that will be turned into a table and some sweet gum that I sawed into 7/8 ths boards for siding on a chicken tractor. It was hotter than blue blazes yesterday and today, I completely sweated through my clothes both days.


----------

